# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Γίνεται Χρονική καθυστερηση σε παλμο;

## xmaze

Ξέρει κανείς σε εναν παλμο 20% στα 3 ΚΗζ πως θα προσθέσω μία καθυστέρηση 500 μSec ;

ωστε να αποκτήσει διαφορά φάσης με τον εαυτό του!

----------


## FILMAN

Με μια αντίσταση, έναν πυκνωτή και ένα αναστροφέα με δράση schmitt trigger.

----------


## xmaze

> Με μια αντίσταση, έναν πυκνωτή και ένα αναστροφέα με δράση schmitt trigger.



Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται η συνδεσμολογία υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο;

Στην παρακάτω εικόνα προσπαθώ να δείξω αυτό που θέλω!
delay.png

----------


## kplgr

Νίκο τσέκαρε αυτό εδώ, απλά αντί για τα mosfet εσύ χρησιμοποίησε κάποιο schmitt inverter (όχι ότι με απλό inverter δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά..)

----------


## FILMAN

Οι τιμές είναι τυχαίες. Ο αριστερός αναστροφέας πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να έχει δράση schmitt trigger. Ο δεξιός όχι απαραίτητα.

----------


## xmaze

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, με δύο, 4069 έγινε η δουλεία μου!!

Αν μπορείτε θέλω να μου πείτε πως μπορώ απο ένα σήμα με κορυφές 40-50 βολτ, μπορώ να τις κόψω και να αφήσω μόνο το σήμα απο 12 βολτε και κάτω ωστε να μην υπάρχει κύνδηνος καταστροφής των IC!  
Me lm358 και συνδεση θετικού περιοριστή γίνεται; ή θα καταστραφή το LM;

----------


## klik

διαιρέτης τάσης με αντιστάσεις ή αντίσταση και ζένερ (προς τη γη) ή αντίσταση και δίοδος 1Ν4148 προς τα +12V

----------


## FILMAN

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, με δύο, 4069 έγινε η δουλεία μου!!
> 
> Αν μπορείτε θέλω να μου πείτε πως μπορώ απο ένα σήμα με κορυφές 40-50 βολτ, μπορώ να τις κόψω και να αφήσω μόνο το σήμα απο 12 βολτε και κάτω ωστε να μην υπάρχει κύνδηνος καταστροφής των IC! 
> Me lm358 και συνδεση θετικού περιοριστή γίνεται; ή θα καταστραφή το LM;



xmaze θα σε αρχίσω στις φάπες!  :Mad:  Δεν σου είπα να βάλεις schmitt trigger; Βγάλε γρήγορα το 4069 και βάλε 4584 ή 40106. Για να κάνεις τον περιορισμό που λες, απλώς βάλε σε σειρά με την είσοδο της πύλης μια αντίσταση 1ΜΩ.

----------


## xmaze

> xmaze θα σε αρχίσω στις φάπες!  Δεν σου είπα να βάλεις schmitt trigger; Βγάλε γρήγορα το 4069 και βάλε 4584 ή 40106. Για να κάνεις τον περιορισμό που λες, απλώς βάλε σε σειρά με την είσοδο της πύλης μια αντίσταση 1ΜΩ.



Με μπερδεψες !! Αγορασα μαζι με το 4069 και 40106 αλλά με το ποστ kplgr έβαλα 2 απο τις πύλες του 4069 με ενδιάμεσα αντισταση και πυκνωτή, στο παλμογράφο έπαιρνα αυτό που ήθελα και γι αυτό το άφησα έτσι. Mε το 40106 θα έχω κάτι πιό σωστό; Αν είναι ενημέρωσέ με μην κάνω καμια πατάτα;
Για το αλλό που ρώτησα με τον περιοριστή των peak υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο ή ονομασία για να ξάψω στο google;

----------


## FILMAN

> Με μπερδεψες !! Αγορασα μαζι με το 4069 και 40106 αλλά με το ποστ kplgr έβαλα 2 απο τις πύλες του 4069 με ενδιάμεσα αντισταση και πυκνωτή, στο παλμογράφο έπαιρνα αυτό που ήθελα και γι αυτό το άφησα έτσι. Αν βάλω το 40106 τί θα αλλάξει;
> 
> (Θα είναι πιο σωστό, αφού η τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτή θα είναι αναλογική...)
> 
> Για το αλλό που ρώτησα με τον περιοριστή των peak υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο ή ονομασία για να ξάψω στο google;



Τι σχέδιο; Μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με την είσοδο είπαμε!

----------


## xmaze

Να σου πώ για να καταλάβεις τί ακριβώς το θέλω, το σήμα με τα peak δεν θα περνάει απο το 4069 αλλά απο ένα αλλο το 4066, το οποιο αναφέρει οτι δέχεται μεχρι 15 βολτ dc.
Γίνεται με αντίσταση και σε αυτην την περίπτωση;.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν δέχεται μέχρι 15V, αλλά μέχρι όσο είναι η τροφοδοσία. Το μεγάλο σήμα αυτό θα ελέγχει το άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο του 4066, ή θα είναι αυτό που θα κόβει ή θα αφήνει ο διακόπτης του 4066; Δώσε κανα σχηματάκι ρε παιδί μου...

----------


## xmaze

> Δεν δέχεται μέχρι 15V, αλλά μέχρι όσο είναι η τροφοδοσία. Το μεγάλο σήμα αυτό θα ελέγχει το άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο του 4066, ή θα είναι αυτό που θα κόβει ή θα αφήνει ο διακόπτης του 4066; Δώσε κανα σχηματάκι ρε παιδί μου...



το μεγαλο σημα θα περναει απο το  διακοπτες και και ο παλμος που λεγαμε θα το ανοιγο κλεινει.

----------


## FILMAN

Και θέλεις όταν το σήμα βγει από το διακόπτη να είναι πάλι 50V ή όχι; Πες μου μερικά πράγματα γι αυτό που θες να κάνεις. Με το τσιγκέλι θα σου τα βγάζω;

----------


## xmaze

> Και θέλεις όταν το σήμα βγει από το διακόπτη να είναι πάλι 50V ή όχι; Πες μου μερικά πράγματα γι αυτό που θες να κάνεις. Με το τσιγκέλι θα σου τα βγάζω;



xaxa Εχεις δίκιο! 
Αν κοπουν τα peak για την προστασία του 4066, μετά δεν θέλω να επανέλθουν...

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε βάλε μια αντίσταση και μια ζένερ πριν το 4066

----------


## xmaze

> Τότε βάλε μια αντίσταση και μια ζένερ πριν το 4066



 Στα πόσα βόλτ να είναι η Zener; Και πώς θα συνδεθεί.

----------


## xmaze

zener.png

Εκανα αυτο το σχέδιο και φαίνεται να δουλεύει, αν ειναι σωστό θα περιμένω το οκ για να το χρησιμοποιησω!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kplgr

Καλό είναι Νίκο, απλά η 1ΜΩ ίσως να είναι λίγο υπερβολή εκτός και εάν όντως θα είναι 400(!) VAC το σήμα και δεν σου ξέφυγε κανένα μηδενικό..!

----------


## xmaze

> Καλό είναι Νίκο, απλά η 1ΜΩ ίσως να είναι λίγο υπερβολή εκτός και εάν όντως θα είναι 400(!) VAC το σήμα και δεν σου ξέφυγε κανένα μηδενικό..!



Το πολύ 100 βολτ να ειναι, απλα στη προσομείωση έβαλα πολλα βολτ για να δω τι θα γίνει!!
Καμια 100ΚΩ καλα είναι με 100 βολτ;

----------


## kplgr

Υπολόγιζε απλά ότι μέσα από την αντίσταση θα πρέπει να περάσει το ρεύμα που θα τροφοδοτήσει το ό,τι-βάλεις-παράλληλα στην zener,
και γενικά άσε λίγα mA να διαρρέουν την zener! Το 4066 δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι οπότε δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, απλά για παράδειγμα
εάν ήταν ένα mosfet παράλληλα στην zener και θα το λειτουργούσες σε υψηλή συχνότητα θα χρειαζόσουν και την κατάλληλη ένταση
ρεύματος για γρήγορες (εκ)φορτήσεις της χωρητικότητας στην πύλη του!

----------


## xmaze

111111.png2222.png
Εδώ έχω τα 2 σήματα το μπλε ειναι μετά την διοδο και το κιτρινο πριν την δίοδο, θελω να μου πείτε αν εχω κάνει την ορθή σκέψη. 
Εβαλα μία zener 4736 οπότε έχω σήμα απο τα 6.4 βολτ και κάτω, επίσης το σήμα μου το κίτρινο είναι απο τα 10~18 οπότε πρέπει να βάλω μία δίοδο 14 βολτ για να έχω σήμα στην περίπτωση με το μπλέ διάγραμμα!  Είναι έτσι;  :Unsure:

----------


## klik

> Καλό είναι Νίκο, απλά η 1ΜΩ ίσως να είναι λίγο υπερβολή εκτός και εάν όντως θα είναι 400(!) VAC το σήμα και δεν σου ξέφυγε κανένα μηδενικό..!



 Από τα 50V στα 15V η 1ΜΩ θα επιτρέψει να περάσουν 35μΑ. Υπέραρκετο ακόμα και για ενεργοποίηση του cd4066 στους 85βαθμούς κελσίου (που είναι λαίμαργο και ζητάει μερικά μΑ :Smile: ).
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που θα μπορούσε να έχει μια τόσο μεγάλη αντίσταση είναι θέμα θορύβου αν η σχεδίαση του pcb δεν είναι καλή.

----------


## klik

> ...το σήμα μου το κίτρινο είναι απο τα 10~18 οπότε πρέπει να βάλω μία δίοδο 14 βολτ για να έχω σήμα στην περίπτωση με το μπλέ διάγραμμα!...



 αρκεί η τροφοδοσία σου να είναι 14V έως 15V.

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά, θέλει απλώς να ψαλιδίσει ένα σήμα πριν το εφαρμόσει στον διακόπτη του 4066, και όχι να φτιάξει μια τροφοδοσία για το 4066.

----------

